# Τα Starbucks κλείνουν 600 καταστήματα.



## Elsa (Jul 2, 2008)

Από την Καθημερινή:
_Τα Starbucks κλείνουν 600 καταστήματα, εξαιτίας της οικονομικής κρίσης που πλήττει τους καταναλωτές.
Η αλυσίδα καταστημάτων καφέ Starbucks πρόκειται να «παγώσει» τη λειτουργία 600 καταστημάτων της στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, εξαιτίας της οικονομικής κρίσης που πλήττει τους καταναλωτές, οι οποίοι αδυνατούν να πληρώνουν 4 δολάρια για ένα φλιτζάνι καφέ._

Στην Αμερική, που είναι τσιφούτηδες, γιατί εμείς εδώ είμαστε κιμπάρηδες...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 2, 2008)

Ναι, όταν άκουσα κι εγώ την είδηση στην τηλεόραση, το μυαλό μου εκεί πήγε: μωρέ, οι Αμερικάνοι είναι πτωχοί και αναγκαστικά έχουν καβούρια στην τσέπη. Εμείς δεν μασάμε από τέτοια, ουρά κάνουμε για να πληρώσουμε τον καφέ 4 Ευρώ (όχι 4 ψωροδολάρια).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2008)

Πού έχει ο καφές ΜΟΝΟΝ τέσσερα ευρώ;!  Πρέπει να μάθω για να πηγαίνω εκεί και να τηνέ βγάζω φτηνά!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 2, 2008)

Ε, οι Αμερικάνοι πόσο κάθονται για έναν καφέ, 10-20 λεπτά; Δύο ώρες πάντως όχι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Ε, οι Αμερικάνοι πόσο κάθονται για έναν καφέ, 10-20 λεπτά; Δύο ώρες πάντως όχι.


Αν πληρώναμε στα μαγαζιά με καρεκλόμετρο (παρκόμετρο στις καρέκλες), θα είχα χρεοκοπήσει.


----------



## curry (Jul 2, 2008)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τόσο στην Γαλλία όσο και στην Αγγλία, όταν πίναμε τον καφέ μας "ελληνικά", δηλαδή 2+ ώρες στο τραπέζι, εισπράτταμε συχνά πολύ φαρμακερά βλέμματα από τους εργαζόμενους/ ιδιοκτήτες! 

Αλλά και πάλι, αυτό δεν δικαιολογεί να δίνεις 4 ευρώ για έναν παλιοκαφέ σ' αυτή τη χώρα! Ούτε 8 ευρώ για ένα μαύρο ρούμι (ορισμένοι χρεώνουν για σπέσιαλ ποτό το μαύρο Αβάνα, το ξέρατε; Σπέσιαλ μπόμπα)!

BTW, στο Flocafe στο Θησείο, αν πάρεις έναν φρέντο *για έξω* σου ζητάνε 2.50 ή 2.70 (!!!) - όταν διαμαρτυρήθηκα έλαβα την απάντηση ότι τις τιμές ορίζει η αλυσίδα. Α ρε Ελλαδάρα...


----------



## jglenis (Jul 7, 2008)

Πάντως, στη Ρόδο έγιναν προσεκτικοί, που λέει κι ο καλλιτέχνης. Οι τιμές έχουν κάνει βουτιά σε σχέση με προηγούμενα χρόνια, τόσο στα κεντρικά ξενοδοχεία όσο και σε φαγητά, ποτά, καφέδες κλπ. Το σκέφτηκαν λίγο αργά βέβαια, γιατί η πρώτη βουτιά που έγινε ήταν αυτή του τουρισμού. Οπότε, αν και στην Αθήνα δεν καταναλώνονται συγκεκριμένα προϊόντα, ο αμείλικτος νόμος της αγοράς θα οδηγήσει σε παρόμοια αποτελέσματα. Αλλά, όπως λέει και ο συνάδελφος Ψαριανός, στην Ελλάδα σκεφτόμαστε ως ιδιώτες (idiots) και όχι ως πολίτες.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 8, 2008)

Και στην Ελλάδα όπου να 'ναι θα κλείσουν τα 600, αλλά με την καλή έννοια. Ήδη μόνο στην Αττική υπάρχουν 45 καταστήματα. Μήπως και ο καφές ήταν ελληνική εφεύρεσις;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2008)

Να τι λέει ο Γ. Μαρίνος για τη Μαντόνα, τα Στάρμπακς και τους Έλληνες Κροίσους:

Είναι σχεδόν απίστευτη η πληροφορία που προκύπτει από την ειδησεογραφία για την επικείμενη συναυλία της Μαντόνας. Για την ίδια συναυλία στο Αμστερνταμ οι τιμές των εισιτηρίων ορίστηκαν από 59 ως 108 ευρώ, στο Παρίσι από 73 ως 149 ευρώ και στην Αθήνα από 80 ως 250 ευρώ!!!

Οι τιμές των εισιτηρίων είναι γνωστό ότι καθορίζονται από το πόσα είναι διατεθειμένοι ή μπορούν να πληρώσουν οι φιλοθεάμονες. Οι μάνατζερ της πολυσυζητημένης τραγουδίστριας διαπίστωσαν λοιπόν ότι οι Ελληνες, είτε έχουν είτε δεν έχουν λεφτά, προσφέρονται να πληρώσουν τα πιο ακριβά εισιτήρια. Και δεν διαψεύστηκαν: Οι ουρές που σχηματίστηκαν και η εξάντληση ιδίως των πιο ακριβών εισιτηρίων μέσα σε ελάχιστη ώρα απέδειξαν ότι είναι πάρα πολλοί οι Ελληνες που έχουν λεφτά (αλλά παριστάνουν τους φτωχούς καθώς φοροδιαφεύγουν μη δηλώνοντας έσοδα από παραοικονομία και κάθε φύσεως μίζες και δωράκια). Αλλά και αν δεν έχουν, πληρώνουν όσα και να τους ζητήσεις. Εδώ ξημεροβραδιάζονται στα πανάκριβα καφέ Starbucks πληρώνοντας εξωφρενικές τιμές και δεν θα αγόραζαν τα εισιτήρια της Μαντόνας; Σημειώνω ότι η διάσημη αλυσίδα Starbucks έκλεισε πολυάριθμα καταστήματά της στις ΗΠΑ ελλείψει πελατών για τον πανάκριβο καφέ της. Στην Ελλάδα η ίδια φίρμα δεν προλαβαίνει να ανοίγει νέα καταστήματα. Για το εισιτήριο της Μαντόνας μπορεί να πήραν και καταναλωτικό δάνειο. Θα βρουν άλλωστε ενθουσιώδεις συνηγόρους όταν τους βγάζουν οι τράπεζες στο σφυρί το σπίτι ή το αυτοκίνητό τους. Κατά τους τηλεσχολιαστές, φταίει η αναλγησία των τραπεζιτών και όχι η βλακεία των δανειζομένων για να αγοράσουν πανάκριβα τζιπ ή να πάνε για ψώνια στο Λονδίνο ή για να παρακολουθήσουν το Ευρωποδόσφαιρο στη Βιέννη. 

Ολόκληρο εδώ:
http://tovima.dolnet.gr/print_article.php?e=B&f=15408&m=A56&aa=1


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 13, 2008)

Ο άνθρωπος "το έχει" 100%


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 13, 2008)

Όσοι θέλουν να ψάξουν περισσότερο το θέμα του κόστους των συναυλιών, ας κάνουν κλικ εδώ από κάτω.

Καθημερινή

Γαλέρα

ΜusicForum2006 - Kιλισμανής (Άνωση)
ΜusicForum2006 - Λώρης (Didi)
ΜusicForum2006 - Τριανταφυλλίδης (Astra / Gagarin)


----------

